# What version of Corel to get into Rhinestones?



## 1090gal (Aug 2, 2016)

Ok. I give up. Uncle.

I'm an Adobe person (both Illustrator and Photoshop) and am now getting into rhinestones after being initially spurred into it by a customer request. I have spent the better part of the past two weeks working first on my own hand-produced templates, then on trying to find adobe stone plug-ins of some sort after the manual method ate up all my time and caused me several migraines. 

If there's a decent adobe compatible plug-in out there that I missed, someone please tell me. Otherwise, I have hit the (rhinestone) wall on how much time I can spend on designing these templates, and am ready to just go ahead and purchase Corel so I can use one of the plug-ins that is out there for it to make the designing part more efficient. But now I'm wondering what's the version I'm going to have to invest in, in order to get some helpful rhinestone software?
Graphics Suite X8?
Small Business X7?
Will Home and Student X8 do?


----------



## ABM (Mar 15, 2015)

I've been looking at getting into rhinestones and I'm also an Adobe user. I came across this site but have not used the software yet so I can't comment on its performance. Stone cut pro. 
https://is.gd/3o93ob


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rhinestone World's Stone Wizard is a macro that works with Corel 6. (It should work with 7 & 8, but I haven't tried it yet.) They have a number of video's to help you with this product-although in the last year, they have switched from free video's to paid video's. (Usually $10 to $15 each) But they are a great company with excellent customer service. You can download a trial version of it for 30 days.


----------



## tritone (May 5, 2012)

I'm using Adobe Illustrator CC and the rStones plugin. I've also used the Corel and rStones combo. 

As far as usability I think the Corel/rStones combo is a better choice for a newbie to a vector program. I would go for the X8 version in subscription form and see if it works for you and then decide if you want to do a full purchase.

The AI/rStones combo is better for me because I really know AI (20 years). The rStones plugin on AI is quirky and buggy, but I've figured out workarounds for all the quirks and bugs that affect my workflow. 

For the projects I work on the rStones plugin is indispensable and a good value. I don't think this plugin will be updated or fixed in the near future for AI. I've made the bugs known to the developer a long time ago and he has never fixed them. I still want to support this plugin with the hope that it will mature in the same way as the version for Corel did.


----------

